# Jergens Natural Glow lotion



## bonbon412 (Apr 30, 2005)

Has anyone tried this? I was at Target and thought I'd pick it up on a whim, but it was sold out. So then I went to Kroger to finish up grocery shopping and again it was sold out. Well then I decided it must be good so I went on a hunt...took 3 more stores before I found one that wasn't sold out! So I'm thinking it must be good right?

So far I don't notice a difference, but I the tube says it takes a couple days! Just curious if y'all have tried this.


----------



## K*O* (May 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bonbon412* Has anyone tried this? I was at Target and thought I'd pick it up on a whim, but it was sold out. So then I went to Kroger to finish up grocery shopping and again it was sold out. Well then I decided it must be good so I went on a hunt...took 3 more stores before I found one that wasn't sold out! So I'm thinking it must be good right? So far I don't notice a difference, but I the tube says it takes a couple days! Just curious if y'all have tried this.

No Bon-Bon...haven't tried it yet, but I've heard of it...I got Nivea's Body Silk Shimmer Lotion - its nice...does give you a nice shimmer like it says., but I think it would look fab. on a tan....Also picked up Nivea "soft" it comes in a jar, its thick, rich, &amp; creamy - perfect for coming out of the bath/shower..sorta has a baby fragrance to it...lol....delicious!


----------



## Marisol (May 1, 2005)

Check out the reviews on the Product Review Center.

HTH!


----------



## K*O* (May 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Check out the reviews on the Product Review Center. 
HTH!

oooh Marisol, Im glad you mentioned that....I always forget about the "REVIEWS" - let me check my nivea stuff out....lol...thankx xx


----------



## Marisol (May 1, 2005)

Sure thing Karen. I used to forget about it too.


----------



## Jennifer (May 1, 2005)

my sis still hasn't found out! it's on backorder on their website, or something like that.


----------



## lilla (May 1, 2005)

me too.

Originally Posted by *K*O** oooh Marisol, Im glad you mentioned that....I always forget about the "REVIEWS" - let me check my nivea stuff out....lol...thankx xx


----------



## bonbon412 (May 1, 2005)

I have both the Nivea and the Jergens shimmery lotions, it's great! It looks so pretty when the sun hits it, very soft sparkles and it's supposed to even out skin tone. IMO, the Nivea is slightly more subtle than the Jergens, but both are good so check them out! I'll let y'all know in a few days if I think the Natural Glow actually makes me tanner!


----------



## Haloinrverse (May 1, 2005)

im having a problem finding it too. i tested it out once on my arms and hands, and i shouldve just gotten it then. it smells nice enough and is light so it wont interfere with perfume. it gave a bit of shimmer, but it didnt show much on my skin. (im a mac C3/LLL.) i used the darker version.

i do like the idea of a buildable gradual tanner. ive also tried neutrogenas buildable tan stuff, but it didnt show at all even after a few weeks.


----------



## melzie_fire (May 1, 2005)

I've been using the medium Jergens NG for about 2.5 weeks and it has given me some color. Not a lot, but some. I used the fair before that for about a week, and I saw NO change (and I am quite fair myself). A lot of people say they don't like the smell, but it really doesn't bother me. I think it's fine.

Do be careful when using it on, say, your ankles as they really soak it up and will be darker than the rest of you.





I took a pic of my legs "before" .. I should take an "after" pic and see how much difference there is, huh? Maybe I'll do that...if I get brave enough, I'll post them. haha!


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *melzie_fire* I've been using the medium Jergens NG for about 2.5 weeks and it has given me some color. Not a lot, but some. I used the fair before that for about a week, and I saw NO change (and I am quite fair myself). A lot of people say they don't like the smell, but it really doesn't bother me. I think it's fine. 
Do be careful when using it on, say, your ankles as they really soak it up and will be darker than the rest of you.





I took a pic of my legs "before" .. I should take an "after" pic and see how much difference there is, huh? Maybe I'll do that...if I get brave enough, I'll post them. haha!





Yeah! Post em'!!! LOL &amp; Welcome back Mel!


----------



## Haloinrverse (May 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *melzie_fire* I've been using the medium Jergens NG for about 2.5 weeks and it has given me some color. Not a lot, but some. I used the fair before that for about a week, and I saw NO change (and I am quite fair myself). A lot of people say they don't like the smell, but it really doesn't bother me. I think it's fine. 
Do be careful when using it on, say, your ankles as they really soak it up and will be darker than the rest of you.





I took a pic of my legs "before" .. I should take an "after" pic and see how much difference there is, huh? Maybe I'll do that...if I get brave enough, I'll post them. haha!





id really like to see comparative before and after pics.


----------



## Amethyst (May 2, 2005)

I've tried the Jergens Glow lotion, the Oil of Olay Radiance Quench (same concept) and the Coppertone Lotion. All three are basically the same or do the same. Out of all of them, I prefer the Oil of Olay. Its the most subtle but it is also the one that stinks the least. Maybe I'm extra sensitive but the sunless tanning smell makes me queasy and gives me a mild headache. When I first tried the Jergens, I got color the next day - maybe because I'm super fair. It smelled nice at first but as I lie in bed (I put it on at night) I could smell that sunless tan odor and it just made me feel bleck. I think I wrote reviews on all three but I forgot now, I gotta check.


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 4, 2005)

Just bought a tube tonight while I was at Kmart... (Plus I had a $1.50 off coupon!



) I'll let you all know my findings!


----------



## bonbon412 (May 4, 2005)

I've used it every day since Saturday. Already I do notice a difference on my untanned areas (I've been using it all over), but they are really pale and I'm using the medium so that might be why. I think there might be a subtle touch of color on my arms and legs as well, but that could be my imagination. I don't really notice the smell. I use this at night after showering and then use another nicely scented lotion right before I go to bed. It feels a bit sticky but maybe I'm using too much!


----------



## Amethyst (May 4, 2005)

That's why you're not smelling the tanning smell because you use another lotion on top of it.

Me -



I'm too impatient to wait for all those layers to dry.


----------



## BrookSmack (May 6, 2005)

Me too! Same. Nothing from the fair. Hardly anything from the medium and I'm a fair girl. I don't dig the smell but it isn't as bad as other self tanners.

Originally Posted by *melzie_fire* I've been using the medium Jergens NG for about 2.5 weeks and it has given me some color. Not a lot, but some. I used the fair before that for about a week, and I saw NO change (and I am quite fair myself). A lot of people say they don't like the smell, but it really doesn't bother me. I think it's fine. 
Do be careful when using it on, say, your ankles as they really soak it up and will be darker than the rest of you.





I took a pic of my legs "before" .. I should take an "after" pic and see how much difference there is, huh? Maybe I'll do that...if I get brave enough, I'll post them. haha!


----------



## melzie_fire (May 14, 2005)

OK, I'm gonna try to post these pics. Sorry it took me so long. We had some cold weather here for a while (Snow! In May! In Texas!) so I didn't shave my legs like I normally do and didn't mess with the Jergens, either... so, it faded quite a bit. I've been using it about 7 days in a row now and can see a change again, but not a *whole* lot. Not sure if it shows up very well in the pics or not.. but here goes.. (Don't laugh too hard, please!)


----------



## LuckyMe (May 14, 2005)

I have been using Jergens Natural Glow for about 4 weeks now and I am now using everyday to extend my airbrush tan and I really like it. I have not noticed the unpleasant smell. I do think you have to be careful on elbows and knees though cause they do turn a rust color if not careful


----------



## nydoll23 (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bonbon412* Has anyone tried this? I was at Target and thought I'd pick it up on a whim, but it was sold out. So then I went to Kroger to finish up grocery shopping and again it was sold out. Well then I decided it must be good so I went on a hunt...took 3 more stores before I found one that wasn't sold out! So I'm thinking it must be good right? So far I don't notice a difference, but I the tube says it takes a couple days! Just curious if y'all have tried this.

I wanted to try it cause the model in the ad looked so awesome,but im afraid of turning into a streaky monster.


----------



## bonbon412 (May 17, 2005)

I haven't noticed much streaking. I am one of those sloppy people. I squirt tons of lotion in my hands and put it in blobs on to different body parts...so I think it was really think on one part of my leg and got darker than the rest of me, but it went away in a couple days. I have started to notice the self tanner smell, I had never used one so I didn't really get what people meant, but it kinda smells like pee, espeically if you workout! But you can use another lotion or just use this at night and shower in the morning to get rid of the smell!


----------



## nydoll23 (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bonbon412* I haven't noticed much streaking. I am one of those sloppy people. I squirt tons of lotion in my hands and put it in blobs on to different body parts...so I think it was really think on one part of my leg and got darker than the rest of me, but it went away in a couple days. I have started to notice the self tanner smell, I had never used one so I didn't really get what people meant, but it kinda smells like pee, espeically if you workout! But you can use another lotion or just use this at night and shower in the morning to get rid of the smell! HMMM,Maybe i should try it then,I love having a bit of color,but i dont want to destroy my skin in the tanning salon so i always look for self tanner.


----------



## bonbon412 (May 17, 2005)

Yeah this is cheap so it can't hurt!


----------



## lilla (May 17, 2005)

Definitely





Originally Posted by *bonbon412* Yeah this is cheap so it can't hurt!


----------



## Haloinrverse (Jun 2, 2005)

i finally got a tube of natural glow (for medium skin tones) and it really does work. ive used it twice now, and i have the amount of tan that i would have after one application of my usual self tanner.

after one application of natural glow, i really saw noticeable results. it didnt have any stinky self tanner smell at all. i think im going to switch over to this instead of my self tanner. its way cheaper, and easier to use. i dont have to worry about super precise application. my palms and nail beds are too dark, but i didnt wash my hands afterwards as per the directions. i didnt want to wash the product from the backs of my hands and have to reapply with a sponge. a little exfoliating on the palms and nails the next day is all it takes to remove the excess color.

i cant believe this product actually works at all, let alone in two days. im very happy with it.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks for the pics, Mel!!!


----------



## Nicolet (Jun 2, 2005)

Melziefire,

Thanks for posting your before and after pics...I do see a nice change, a warm, tan glow. That's exactly what I need..I'm going to look for it tomorrow! Where can I find this stuff?

Originally Posted by *melzie_fire* OK, I'm gonna try to post these pics. Sorry it took me so long. We had some cold weather here for a while (Snow! In May! In Texas!) so I didn't shave my legs like I normally do and didn't mess with the Jergens, either... so, it faded quite a bit. I've been using it about 7 days in a row now and can see a change again, but not a *whole* lot. Not sure if it shows up very well in the pics or not.. but here goes.. (Don't laugh too hard, please!)


----------



## Haloinrverse (Jun 3, 2005)

PBI: you can find it at the drug store, target, etc. it seems to fly off the shelves, though!


----------



## Lisa329 (Jun 3, 2005)

I didn't like the smell either. It has that *fake tan* smell after its been on a while. I did notice some subtle color and it didn't streak on me. Dh tried it and put too much on his knees etc and it streaked.

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* I've tried the Jergens Glow lotion, the Oil of Olay Radiance Quench (same concept) and the Coppertone Lotion. All three are basically the same or do the same. Out of all of them, I prefer the Oil of Olay. Its the most subtle but it is also the one that stinks the least. Maybe I'm extra sensitive but the sunless tanning smell makes me queasy and gives me a mild headache. When I first tried the Jergens, I got color the next day - maybe because I'm super fair. It smelled nice at first but as I lie in bed (I put it on at night) I could smell that sunless tan odor and it just made me feel bleck. I think I wrote reviews on all three but I forgot now, I gotta check.


----------



## melzie_fire (Jun 5, 2005)

To NYAngel and Nicolet: You're welcome!





I found mine at Wal-Mart and Albertson's Grocery store (if you have that).

I have now switched to Banana Boat Sunless Color bronzer/tanner in Deep Dark in the foam. I reeeally like it! I have had *no* streaking to speak of really, although I do get a bit darker on my big toe (LOL!) and ankles although I have somewhat corrected that by moisturizing those areas first. Truly, I was a self tanner novice when this summer rolled around, but I wanted to have some REAL color for once, so I've had fun experimenting. I just re-purchased the Banana Boat because I like it so much. If you want more color than the Jergens, I definitely recommend it!





Of course, if you're just wanting a sun-kissed look, then Jergens is for you.


----------



## Nicolet (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi Melziefire,

I finally found some Jergens Natural Glow at my local grocery store. I'm so excited. They were all out of the Medium, so I thought I'd try the Fair. I have olive skin, but I'm very, very pale. I've used it for 2 days, and really like the results I have so far. I do detect an "after" smell, but it's not bad. It really does look natural, and is not streaky at all. If and when I want to be brave and go darker, I'll check out Banana Boat's sunless color bronzer, like you recommended. I'm a little nervous about it, 'cause I don't like to tan my face anymore or put self-tanner on my face (afraid it'll break me out), so I don't want my face to be a whole different color than my body (lol)! With Jergens, I just use a little of my Bare Escentuals Warmth on my cheekbones and it's perfect.





Originally Posted by *melzie_fire* To NYAngel and Nicolet: You're welcome!




I found mine at Wal-Mart and Albertson's Grocery store (if you have that).

I have now switched to Banana Boat Sunless Color bronzer/tanner in Deep Dark in the foam. I reeeally like it! I have had *no* streaking to speak of really, although I do get a bit darker on my big toe (LOL!) and ankles although I have somewhat corrected that by moisturizing those areas first. Truly, I was a self tanner novice when this summer rolled around, but I wanted to have some REAL color for once, so I've had fun experimenting. I just re-purchased the Banana Boat because I like it so much. If you want more color than the Jergens, I definitely recommend it!





Of course, if you're just wanting a sun-kissed look, then Jergens is for you.


----------



## lovesboxers (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey Gals I also like my natural glow. I have the medium, couldnt imagine using fair. Medium gave me just a little color, but I didnt have to worry about streaking or anything like that. I might even try the darker one. Just because it only gave me slight color. Although I dont want to get to dark. Has anyone tried the dark one???


----------



## melzie_fire (Jun 20, 2005)

Is there a third one? All I've seen is the fair &amp; medium.

LOL Nicolet, yeah... I don't use it anywhere but on my legs, my MIL was teasing me the other day because my legs were so dark compared to the rest of me! lol... I think I might start using the Jergens again on my arms/chest and then just use a bit of bronzer on my face so it's not so glaringly obvious.



I really don't mind, though, I just mainly prefer the look of tanned legs.


----------



## melzie_fire (Jun 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *sommergirl* This is for Melzie Fire-does the banana boat foam also act as a moisturizer? That's what I like about Jergens. I also read that Fake Bake Face tanner is good if you self tan on your face because it has ingredients that combat wrinkles,etc...I think I read that in this months Allure, but it does'nt hit the shelves until July.



I love these smileys! I suppose it moisturizes a *bit* but I wouldn't call it a moisturizer, no. Definitely not like the Jergens!


----------



## skincarejunkie (Jul 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bonbon412* Has anyone tried this? I was at Target and thought I'd pick it up on a whim, but it was sold out. So then I went to Kroger to finish up grocery shopping and again it was sold out. Well then I decided it must be good so I went on a hunt...took 3 more stores before I found one that wasn't sold out! So I'm thinking it must be good right? So far I don't notice a difference, but I the tube says it takes a couple days! Just curious if y'all have tried this.

I had heard raves about this product and I too had to go to 4 stores before I found it, I did buy it and I'm not real happy with it. I only put it on once and my feet and ankles look like rust. It looks ok on my arms but they were already tan. my legs look ok too. I put some on my hands and I am seeing a few rusty spots on them also, not as bad as the feet and ankles though. I have only used it once and not that much of it. Anyway I don't think I will buy anymore of it..

Hope it worked out well for you!


----------



## eightthirty (Jul 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *melzie_fire* OK, I'm gonna try to post these pics. Sorry it took me so long. We had some cold weather here for a while (Snow! In May! In Texas!) so I didn't shave my legs like I normally do and didn't mess with the Jergens, either... so, it faded quite a bit. I've been using it about 7 days in a row now and can see a change again, but not a *whole* lot. Not sure if it shows up very well in the pics or not.. but here goes.. (Don't laugh too hard, please!)









You should send those into Jergens!!! I work at Walgreens and that stuff is selling like crazy. I haven't tried it myself, but one of my managers has. She tried medium on light skin and it didn't work for her. That's when I found out that Walgreen's has a 100% satisfaction guarantee on all cosmetics, lotions, etc. If you don't like it, it's the wrong color or whatever...even if you've used it, you can bring it back. So, I'm no longer hesitant about trying new things. Since we were out I picked up a bottle of Coppertone Endless Summer Gradual tan and I like that alot!!!
Melissa


----------



## sweetface18 (Jul 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bonbon412* Has anyone tried this? I was at Target and thought I'd pick it up on a whim, but it was sold out. So then I went to Kroger to finish up grocery shopping and again it was sold out. Well then I decided it must be good so I went on a hunt...took 3 more stores before I found one that wasn't sold out! So I'm thinking it must be good right? So far I don't notice a difference, but I the tube says it takes a couple days! Just curious if y'all have tried this.

I searched all over, and finally found 2 left in stock at walgreens. I used it for a week and pretty much gave up. The smell is kinda weird, and since i'm already sorta tan it didnt do to much for me. It looks good on my mom though...


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 20, 2005)

i finally found medium (i have fair, but heard it doesn't work, so i never used it) at grand central's rite-aid (of all places) last night and i notice a little difference. i tried it only once, so i'm impressed.

i used it on my face, too. anyone think that's a bad idea? it hasn't broken me out or anything.


----------



## christymo (Jul 29, 2005)

I tried this for about three weeks. I'm pretty pale, so I did notice a nice glow. The smell, however is another thing. When I first put it on I didn't notice the "tanner" smell, but since you are supposed to apply it every day, the smell kind of builds up and I couldn't handle it. My mother-in-law uses it, though, and the smell doesn't seem to bother her.


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Jul 29, 2005)

I was using it but got lazy about doing it so gave up. I notice it's getting alot easier to find especialy at K-mart and Walgreens. Give those 2 places a try.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 30, 2005)

i finally got this lotion and love it!!!!!!




this is great ,i totally recommend


----------



## K*O* (Jul 30, 2005)

My girlfriend started using it the other day., said it's pretty good....EXCEPT....when you put it on after the shower it smells great...GO TO SLEEP &amp; WAKE UP THE NEXT MORNING.... - you wreak!!! she says it smells like those sunless tanners...ugh...

Remember to shower after using this stuff! There's something FOUL about it..


----------



## jennyb (Jul 30, 2005)

I have it, but I'm whatever about it, the main reason being the smell. It smells like the sunless tanner lotions, and the smell lingers forever!!! For some reason, I just hate that smell, so it's not worth it too me. I have the one for fair skin, but I think I should have chosen the one for medium skin. So if you have a little bit of color I would def. go for the medium skin tone.


----------



## jennyb (Jul 30, 2005)

plus I'm lazy to keep re applying the stuff


----------



## miss_lovely (Aug 2, 2005)

it definitely works, but gradually takes time. i had friggin tan skin in like 4 days and i'm pale as heck. it's awesomeee but it smells like ritz crackers.

make sure you apply it evenly and don't apply too much on your feet because that gets tan the easiest sooo no need to layer theree


----------



## Kkhinson (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm very pleased with the Jergend Natural Glow lotion. I'm using the medium and it doesn't turn your skin an orange tint like most of the self tanners. It's very natural looking.

Originally Posted by *bonbon412* Has anyone tried this? I was at Target and thought I'd pick it up on a whim, but it was sold out. So then I went to Kroger to finish up grocery shopping and again it was sold out. Well then I decided it must be good so I went on a hunt...took 3 more stores before I found one that wasn't sold out! So I'm thinking it must be good right? So far I don't notice a difference, but I the tube says it takes a couple days! Just curious if y'all have tried this.


----------



## jessica9 (Aug 17, 2005)

i used it when i was on vacation for three weeks because i didn't want to feel pasty next to bunch of bronzed italians. it does work, and it is pretty hard to mess up the application if you just apply it as a body lotion. i was using it everyday, and after using it three weeks, i noticed i could stratch it off. maybe it was because i was traveling a bunch and had to skip a shower one day. anyone else experience that? i kinda stopped using it once i got home.


----------



## nydoll23 (Aug 17, 2005)

i dont think it has a funny smell,its kind of light to me.Maybe im not putting alot on to smell it though?Still love the results!


----------



## Amethyst (Aug 17, 2005)

I wished I had the luck with it like most of you did. I tried the light, and even gave it three chances. The smell is still unbearable to me, it streaks and I ended up giving it to my sister. The Oil of Olay Reviver Quench still works best for me.


----------



## Kkhinson (Aug 17, 2005)

Yes - I have also noticed that it started to rub off after about 3 weeks. I shower daily (sometimes twice a day) and never had trouble until about 3 weeks in. I noticed it started rubbing off on the towel when I was drying off. I just figured that my skin was "saturated" with the product and couldn't take more. I gave it a rest for about 3 or 4 days and started back again with the natural glow. The cycle repeated itself after about 3 weeks.

Originally Posted by *jessica9* i used it when i was on vacation for three weeks because i didn't want to feel pasty next to bunch of bronzed italians. it does work, and it is pretty hard to mess up the application if you just apply it as a body lotion. i was using it everyday, and after using it three weeks, i noticed i could stratch it off. maybe it was because i was traveling a bunch and had to skip a shower one day. anyone else experience that? i kinda stopped using it once i got home.


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 16, 2006)

Okay, I just bought it so... I was wondering if anyone has tried it and what results they had...

&lt;3


----------



## LVA (Jun 16, 2006)

click!

check out this thread. I haven't tried Jergens yet ... but i did get the Loreal Sublime bronze and the Dove one ... i love these two!!

also if u do a search. A lot of girls love this product. Also check the review center


----------



## SierraWren (Jun 16, 2006)

I have the Jergens and, while at first I liked it a lot(getting any color at all on my super pale skin was just thrilling!)it sort of leveled out,at a color that isn't really anywhere as dark as I want...So I'm going to repurchase, but in Medium. I think maybe more people are happier with that color than Light, in the long run.


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SierraWren* I have the Jergens and, while at first I liked it a lot(getting any color at all on my super pale skin was just thrilling!)it sort of leveled out,at a color that isn't really anywhere as dark as I want...So I'm going to repurchase, but in Medium. I think maybe more people are happier with that color than Light, in the long run. 
thanks for sharing &lt;3 i got the medium one on accident... i was going to get the lightest one because i am sooo pale it is ridiculous. but now that you said that i'm glad i got it =]

Originally Posted by *LVA* click!check out this thread. I haven't tried Jergens yet ... but i did get the Loreal Sublime bronze and the Dove one ... i love these two!!

also if u do a search. A lot of girls love this product. Also check the review center





THANK YOU!!

&lt;3


----------



## lglala84 (Jun 16, 2006)

i got it in Medium, but have not used it, I am also afraid I will look two tone, because I guess they have one specifically for the face and I don't have it.


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lglala84* i got it in Medium, but have not used it, I am also afraid I will look two tone, because I guess they have one specifically for the face and I don't have it. yeah I saw that but I didn't have enough money hahah =[


----------



## michko970 (Jun 17, 2006)

I have been wanting to purchase something like this, would you guys mind posting before and after results? perhaps pics pretty please?


----------



## KellyB (Jun 17, 2006)

Sorry, no pics, but I have used it and it does an excellent job. No orangey hue to it. Very natural. My only advice is like any tanner, watch those bony areas like knees, ankles and elbows and go light on the lotion in those places because it will show up darker there.


----------



## mauimere (Jun 17, 2006)

I liked it for awhile and then tried Loreal Sublime Slim which I like better. The smell of the Jergens is the self tanner smell and the Loreal is a pleasant smell. I am fair too and use medium in both.


----------



## MissCupcake (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm afraid to try it because I've read several negative reviews about the smell of the product. Does anyone know if the formula for faces smells bad too?


----------



## Gwendela (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm really impressed with the Jergens ST. I have medium and it really isn't dark enough for me, but it does give a little hint of color. As far as the scent, I've smelled worse.






Here's a little ST tip. You can help avoid the DHA smell by adding a little vanilla extract to your ST.


----------



## jennycateyez (Jun 17, 2006)

i actually like the way it smells, my b/f even likes it. i havent tried it in a while because i recently got bare escentuals faux tan and i love it, but im going to try the jergens again


----------



## SierraWren (Jun 17, 2006)

I don't mind the Jergen's ST smell at all--in fact, hardly notice it--but then I've been told I'm sort of insensitive to the smells of cosmetics in general. The vanilla extract idea sounds like a good one!


----------



## MissCupcake (Jun 17, 2006)

Vanilla ~ what a great idea! I'll have to try that.


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 18, 2006)

I tried it and I don't think the smell is that bad.


----------



## jaydensmom (Jun 18, 2006)

I have this in the medium tone and I LOVE it! Does not go on orangey, streaky etc. The smell is not that great but I think it is worth it to have beautiful tan skin. I rate this stuff an A-


----------



## Angie2006 (Jun 18, 2006)

Does it actually moisturize as well? If so, maybe I should give it a try. I am useing the Loreal Sublime but can't decided when to apply lotion, which I desperately ned.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 18, 2006)

i'm gonna merge this thread with the original!


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Jun 23, 2006)

I used it for a couple of months. For me, it took some getting used to because I'm used to putting on lotion without worrying where it goes. Just be careful around your ankles, knees, and elbows. Other than that, it's great if you want just a hint of color.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 7, 2006)

I wish I would have read this thread before using it. I was going to post of a better way to apply it since my ankles and the top of my feet are pretty dark and the rest of my legs arent. I started with my legs first to see how it would work. How do you ladies apply it so that it goes on evenly? I haven't noticed a bad scent to it.


----------



## peachie89 (Jun 17, 2008)

I haven't bought it yet but is it difficult to get onto the back? I never put lotion there.

Also the one for the face; my skin is very break out prone and I don't want to be able to feel anything on my face so how good is that one?


----------



## mandatron (Jun 25, 2008)

have it! love it! cute shimmer in it too.


----------



## zeeqw987 (Jun 25, 2008)

I used to love Jergens lotion. It's been around for a long time and I loved the smell. I haven't tried it for years.


----------



## missmiss (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm actually using it right now. I haven't gotten the "glow." My sister tried it though, and she has blotches. My advice is that you got the right one for your skin tone.

Oh, and I think it smells really good, like celery.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jun 27, 2008)

I've used this before, and I love the color I get from it. The only thing I didn't like was that it wasn't moisturizing enough.


----------

